# wattwurm anködern



## Schascha (11. Juni 2003)

Bin absoluter Brandungsangel-Neuling, habe mir kürzlich fertiggebundene Weitwurfsysteme gekauft.
Frage mich nur, wie die Wattwürmer aufgezogen werden.
Die Seitenarme sind an die 60er mono angeknotet. Außerdem befinden sich rund 6mm große Perlen vor dem Haken. Werden die Würmer vielleicht von der Hakenseite her aufgezogen. Und wie soll das mit der Wattwurmnadel funktionieren. Wie ist diese aufgebaut? Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar. Im übrigen finde ich dieses Board recht gut gemacht. Nur die Startseite ist ein wenig unübersichtlich.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2003)

Die Werden über die Hakenspitze aufgezogen. Entweder so per Hand, oder mit Nadel. Dazu wird der Wurm auf die Nadel gezogen, das Hohle ende der nadel auf die Hakenspitze gepresst, und der Wurm auf den Haken geschoben. Mit ein bisschen üben kein Problem.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## havkat (11. Juni 2003)

Moin and welcome on Board Schascha!

Hier, im Norgforum, geht´s zwar auch hauptsächlich um´s Salzwasser, aber ich verschiebe deine Frage mal in Brandungsforum.
Gibt genug Spezies die dir dort antworten.


----------



## petipet (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo Schascha - willkommen im Board.

Wattwürmer sollte man nur mit Hilfe einer Ködernadel aufziehen.
Wenn man die Würmer anpiekt, laufen sie in nullkommanix aus, und dann hängt nur noch die "Pelle" am Haken.
Viele Brandungsangler ziehen direkt zwei - oder mehr - Würmer auf. Das verstärkt die Lockwirkung erheblich.

Gruß:z :z :z petipet


----------



## ThorstenECN (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe dazu auch eine Frage. Gibt es irgendeinen Trick damit die Würmer besser am Brandungsvorfach halten? Ich fahre meistens einmal im Jahr nach Dänemark, und Fische dort vom Strand aus. Aber jedesmal wenn ich meine Rute nach einer 1/2 -3/4 Stunde einhole ist kein Wurm mehr am Haken. Ich weiß aber nie ob der Wurm schon beim auswerfen wegfliegt oder erst beim einholen.
Ich nehme meistens Ringelwürmer.


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Juni 2003)

Ich denke mal die Würmer sind  von Krebsen abgefressen worden.
Ich kontrolliere meine Ruten alle 15 min. Selbst dann sind die Haken oft leer.
Verwende mal Hakenclips wenn du meinst das die Würmer beim werfen abfliegen. Damit wird dieses Risiko schon mal minimiert.

Gruß Garfield#h #h #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2003)

Mit den Ködernadeln geht es sehr schnell und einfach. Die Nadeln bekommst du an der Küste in jedem Angelladen. Mit ein wenig Übung lassen sich die Würmer aber auch mit der Hand aufziehen. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn die Würmer nach ner halben Stunde ab sind sind es mit Sicherheit die Krabben. Wenn die Würmer nemlich frisch und fest sind fliegen die selbst bei Gewaltwürfen selten vom Haken. Wenn die Erfahrung gemacht wird mit leeren Haken muß mann den Intervall der Kontrollen verkürzen.


----------



## scalar (11. Juni 2003)

Ich komme leider nur noch selten zum Brandungsangeln. Ich hab Wattwürmer mit Nadel und per Hand aufgezogen. Ich persönlich favorisiere die "Handmethode". Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Wenn der Wurm sich schon beim Auswurf verabschiedet, sieht man das eigentlich. Jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.  

@Zum Auslaufen der Würmer und übrigbleiben der "Pelle". Soweit ich weiß, läuft die gelbe Flüßigkeit auch mittels Aufziehen mit der Ködernadel aus.  Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juni 2003)

laß einfach 5mm Schnur am Knoten vom Haken überstehen und verkürze die Intervale, wo Du kontrollierst! Hakenclips und Ködernadel können auch Abhilfe schaffen. Falls es nicht die Krabben sind, solltest Du die Weitwurfmontage auf einen Haken reduzieren. Ich persönlich angeln fast nur mit 1 Haken. Vom BB und vom Boat auch mit 2! Da brauche ich nicht zu werfen!


----------



## Schascha (12. Juni 2003)

Wie lang ist eine Wattwurmnadel?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2003)

@ Sascha 
Irgendwie zwischen 15-40cm. wobei ich die Längeren Favorisiere, da gleich mehrere Würmer draufpassen, und man ein 3 Haken Vorfach in einem Durchgang bestücken kann. Ausserdem verliert man die Kurzen leichter.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Windelwilli (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Erst einmal sorry für die Fred-Nekromantie, aber meine Frage passt hier gut rein auch wenn der Trööt schon 8 Jahre alt ist.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe zieht ihr ja den Wattwurm/würmer ja bis auf das Vorfach (wie sollen da sonst auch mehrere WW auf den Haken passen?).#c

Dabei stellen sich mir jetzt 2 Fragen:

1. Gerade bei Butt-Systemen sitzen ja oft Perlen und ähnliches Gebambsel direkt hinter dem Haken. Stören oder verhindern die nicht das Aufziehen des Wattwurmes auf das Vorfach?|kopfkrat

2. Sofern der Wattwurm auf das Vorfach gezogen wird, befindet sich ja logischerweise der Haken nur an einem Ende des WW. Sollte sich jetzt ein Fisch dazu entschließen den WW von der Seite her fressen zu wollen wo gerade der Haken nicht sitzt, ist das dann nicht automatisch ein Fehlbiss? Oder inhalieren die sofort den ganzen Wurm incl. Vorfach, frei nach dem Motto "erstmal haben und nen Stück weg sein" ?|kopfkrat

Das war's dann erstmal und ich freu mich auf die Antworten von den Brandungsspezis! #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

zu 1 :
meistens sind die perlen frei auf der schnur oder durch ein gummi gesichert so das es verstellbar ist. da hast du keine probleme beim aufziehen.

zu 2:
der dorsch nagelt den wurm voll wech . musst mal sehen wenn die ringler hochzeit feiern dann kotzen die dorsche nach dem fang ordentlich davon aus .da wird nicht geknabbert , nur gefressen


----------



## Windelwilli (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Und die Platten, sind die auch so gierig oder ködert man den WW oder Seeringelwurm da anders an?


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

joop die saugen auch voll ein


----------



## Windelwilli (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Super, Danke für die schnellen Antworten! #6


----------



## Rosi (12. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Moin in die Runde, wieso willst du denn mehrere Wattis aufziehen? Da reicht doch ein Wurm. So sieht das dann aus. Ein Plattfisch hat nur eine kleine Maulspalte. 

Ja, gierig sind sie, schlucken auch den von Krabben fast blank gelutschten Haken. 

Über die Wattwurmnadel muß ich mich auch noch auslassen. Ich kaufe sie nie länger als meine Jackentasche ist.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, wieso willst du denn mehrere Wattis aufziehen?


 
auf kurzen entfernungen reicht ein wurm , aber wenn du feuern musst sind 2 - 3 wesendlich besser da 1 schon gerne beim wasseraufprall kaputt geht. so hat mann immer ausreichend wurm am haken. die lockwirkung ist mit mehr würmern auch besser #h


----------



## Rosi (16. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Ach was, die Anzahl Würmer ist Ansichtssache. Und abhängig von der Wurmlänge. Du kannst doch die Mundschnur einhaken. Dann löst sie sich erst wenn das Vorfach auftrifft.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

sach nicht sowas  einkaufsliste für dm oder qualli 150 watt und 200g ringler pro tag |rolleyes alle 10-15 min neu beködern usw.
gerne auch mal watt und ringel kombi.
beim feuern mit einem wurm nur noch nen zuppel am haken mit 2 wesendlich mehr futter fleisch.
beim wurf geht auch mal ganz gerne einer förmlich in die luft |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (17. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Oha, welche Umstände für ein paar Flundern. Alle 15 Minuten neu beködern ist ja Schwerstarbeit! Es reicht wenn du den Wurm alle 5 Minuten etwas bewegst, also etwa 3 mal kurbelst. Viel bringt nicht unbedingt auch viel |supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oha, welche Umstände für ein paar Flundern. Alle 15 Minuten neu beködern ist ja Schwerstarbeit! Es reicht wenn du den Wurm alle 5 Minuten etwas bewegst, also etwa 3 mal kurbelst. Viel bringt nicht unbedingt auch viel |supergri


 

das suchen der fische kommt ja noch dazu |supergri
gibt aber auch so ne hammer tage wie ich steinwarder am strand schon erlebt habe das du in 4 std 60 fische fängst |bigeyes
fast nur dubletten und noch nicht mal zeit zum kippen anzünden geschweige denn das 2 angeln gleichzeitig im wasser sind. 1 angel fisch versorgen , beködern und raus , die 2te mit fisch wieder rein.
brauchst bei 0 grad noch nicht mal warme klamotten :m
aber gerade dann fleisch am haken und vor allem große damit wenig kleine dorsche dabei hast :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

@Rosi

so wie der Wurm auf deiner HP aussieht, hält der aber keinen vernünftigen Wurf durch ...

Durch das lange überstehende Ende hast du immer eine perfekte Sollbruchstelle im Wurm, an der er aufreißt 

Deshalb empfehle ich jedem den Wurm immer komplett aufzuziehen, gerade das dünne Ende ist oft recht sandig und lässt den Wurm 10 mal länger am Haken halten.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

darfst aber nicht vergessen das frauen nicht so nen druck wie die männer auf die rute bringen |supergri
aber hast recht nen wurm muss von anfang bis ende aufgezogen sein #6
sehe schon das schwanzende beim abwurf fliegen .
mit ewas glück bleibt dann noch ein wenig wurmhülle was fischiges an den haken bringt |bigeyes


----------



## looser-olly (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> sach nicht sowas  einkaufsliste für dm oder qualli 150 watt und 200g ringler pro tag |rolleyes alle 10-15 min neu beködern usw.
> gerne auch mal watt und ringel kombi.
> beim feuern mit einem wurm nur noch nen zuppel am haken mit 2 wesendlich mehr futter fleisch.
> beim wurf geht auch mal ganz gerne einer förmlich in die luft |kopfkrat


hast vollkommen recht an köder soll man nich sparen
wenn`s richtig hackt sind 150 watti`s flicht
hab bei der letzten DM im 1sten durchgang 34fische,da waren die würmmer in 2.5 std. alle   dann stehst blöd da!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



looser-olly schrieb:


> hast vollkommen recht an köder soll man nich sparen
> wenn`s richtig hackt sind 150 watti`s flicht
> hab bei der letzten DM im 1sten durchgang 34fische,da waren die würmmer in 2.5 std. alle   dann stehst blöd da!!!!!!!!



ahja...150 Würmer pro Ansitz.
Lasst mich mal schnell rechnen...
Ich fahre 14 Tage nach Dänemark...
14 Tage x 150 Würmer = 2100 Würmer
10 Wattis kosten etwa 3 €...
also 630 € für Würmer....
...meine Frau frisst mich auf!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

hab noch nie mehr als 100  würmer gebraucht,wenn die verbraucht sind sollte man genug fische gefangen haben,also eimer voll und gut


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hab noch nie mehr als 100  würmer gebraucht,wenn die verbraucht sind sollte man genug fische gefangen haben,also eimer voll und gut



...werde dann wohl den Eimer voller Petermännchen haben|bigeyes


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...werde dann wohl den Eimer voller Petermännchen haben|bigeyes



die viecher hab ich nicht bei mir |supergri


----------



## Rosi (18. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Rosi
> 
> so wie der Wurm auf deiner HP aussieht, hält der aber keinen vernünftigen Wurf durch ...
> 
> ...



Moin, na endlich mal eine Ansage. #6

Wenn ich blos mal sehen würde wie meine Würmer nach dem Eintritt ins Wasser aussehen. Das Schwanzende ist doch Wattis Sollbruchstelle. Das ist nicht sandig, nur Glied für Glied etwas fester. 
Der Verdauungstrackt hört am Rumpfende auf. Bis dort hin ist der Watti sandig, wenn er fressen kann. Die gekauften Würmer sind meistens sehr hungrig wenn sie im Laden ankommen. Also ziemlich leer. Sie bekommen doch unterwegs kein Futter. Das Schwanzende ziehe ich nie mit auf. Wenn es passt, dann wedelt das noch unter Wasser. Und wenn nicht, dann fliegt es ab. Das Schwanzende ist nicht mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt, die auslaufen könnte. Also ich brauche es nicht unbedingt zum angeln. 
Mit selbst gebuddelten Wattis habt ihr das Problem garnicht. Die sind nämlich fest, voller Sand und fast wie Regenwürmer.

Und wenn ihr die restlichen Wattis zu Salzis verarbeitet, haben die sowieso keinen Schwanz mehr. Und fangen auch gut. 



Ach so und wer sich ein wenig in der Biologie der Wattis auskennt, weiß auch, daß manche Wattis so gut wie keinen Schwanz haben. Weil der schon mehrmals für Feinde herhalten mußte.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, na endlich mal eine Ansage. #6
> 
> Wenn ich blos mal sehen würde wie meine Würmer nach dem Eintritt ins Wasser aussehen. Das Schwanzende ist doch Wattis Sollbruchstelle. Das ist nicht sandig, nur Glied für Glied etwas fester.
> Der Verdauungstrackt hört am Rumpfende auf. Bis dort hin ist der Watti sandig, wenn er fressen kann. Die gekauften Würmer sind meistens sehr hungrig wenn sie im Laden ankommen. Also ziemlich leer. Sie bekommen doch unterwegs kein Futter. Das Schwanzende ziehe ich nie mit auf. Wenn es passt, dann wedelt das noch unter Wasser. Und wenn nicht, dann fliegt es ab. Das Schwanzende ist nicht mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt, die auslaufen könnte. Also ich brauche es nicht unbedingt zum angeln.
> ...


 
wenn ich z.b. ne qualli oder dm fische hab ich mit sicherheit keine zeit wattis zu plümpern |supergri
wenn sich der schwanz beim wurf verabschiedet läuft der watti auch gleich aus und hast nur hülle am haken .
wenn ich das ganze auf 20 - 30 m nur raushüsteln muss ist das wohl worscht.wenn keulen muss wird das nix zumal der wedelne schwanz auch noch wurfweite kostet


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wenn sich der schwanz beim wurf verabschiedet läuft der watti auch gleich aus und hast nur hülle am haken .



Quatsch, hast du nicht gelesen? Der Schwanz ist seine Sollbruchstelle. Die Glieder wachsen sogar nach. Kannst du dir vorstellen wie bei einer Eidechse. Wenn der Schwanz abbricht, läuft nichts aus dem Wurmkörper. Sonst hätte die Natur das doch nicht so eingerichtet.


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Biologie hin oder her, die Erfahrungen sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.

Das dünne Ende ist nunmal i.d.R. deutlich fester und hindert den Wurm am runterrutschen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. August 2011)

*AW: wattwurm anködern*

Ach und nochwas...Klar mag der Schwanz in der Natur zum Abreißen gedacht sein. Da steckt aber auch kein fetter Haken im Wurm der eine deutlich größere Sollbruchstelle bildet  
Der Wurm kriegt dadurch im (kraftvollen) Wurf eine enorme Querbeschleunigung für die er einfach nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------

